# Puffy Face or not?



## freeline (Dec 12, 2009)

Good Eve everyone,

I am due to start my first proper bulking cycle tomorrow, prepped by a bodybuilder who is local to me and a family friend. I wont go into specifics but its well set out and ive even had a sports scientist check it. I perhaps should mention i wont be taking any AAS, at the very most perhaps next week i will add creatine and taurine but this is it.

At the minute i play a bit of non league sport where i get paid for it, so whilst my main attention will be to bulk up, i dont want to lose too much CV fitness. Here is the first of my question: I cannot run before breakfast, should i run after my resistance workout? When stores are depleted? And should i add a few more calories to my post workout meal due to this?

Secondly, with this diet being clued up, i will be eating well and regular but i am worried about puffyness of the face, im not to fussed about any water retention around the waist etc, just the face. If my diet is clean, which it is, to be honest its a good diet and i will still be doing CV 4x p/w for 30-45mins will i manage to escape a bit of puffiness on the old boat race? My "mentor" so to speak, said i will be fine, but i like a broad amount of opinions. Carb quality and quantity are taken care of thats all in place. Correct number of calories/carbs/fats/protein for my goal and current bodyweight. My current BF is 11.7% exact.

Many thanks, look forward to opinions.


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

Hi

Just to draw on points: "my first proper bulking cycle tomorrow, prepped by a bodybuilder who is local to me and a family friend. I wont go into specifics but its well set out and ive even had a sports scientist check it."

and then you ask "should i run after my resistance workout?"

I am not being funny but if the first two people havnt explained that to you and outlined the best and optimal points for CV etc.... well i am just confused why you asking on here?

Or you just looking for additional views on top of the 2 you have already consulted?


----------



## freeline (Dec 12, 2009)

GSleigh said:


> Or you just looking for additional views on top of the 2 you have already consulted?


thats exactly what i want.

the sports scientist, is very much into sports related, doesnt like the idea of bulking up due to the particular sport i play or non functional exercises (doesnt like "beach weights" he calls them). buts its my descision, i just would like to carry a bit extra for appearance/confidence etc. he said i should run after, which is what i was thinking.

my bber consultant thinks im fit enough and lean enough to keep cardio to a minimum (ticking over) and see where the extra nutrients take me in terms of my weights and then adjust from there.

I must say the CV i will be doing will be maintenance (non stressful, i already have a decent CV capacity)

So 2 differing views..


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

Id agree with your bber consultant. If you are running low BF% so your pretty lean anyway then focus on upping your calories bit by bit each week and hitting the weights hard...

So how the gains progress and make sure their lean gains. if you start to add to much unwanted fat with the additional size then cut back on the carbs to control that.

I would say its a good decision to take it slowly in that situation. Get a good workout in place and go for it! Id keep CV low to start with.


----------

